# [banana pi] emerge --depclean vs libgcc_s.so.1

## Gladdle

Gerade eben habe ich auf meinem Banana Pi ein "emerge --depclean" ausgeführt. Fataler Fehler, nun fehlt die Datei "libgcc_s.so.1". Jeder Befehl wird ignoriert:

```
/bin/bash: error while loading shared libraries: libgcc_s.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

ls: error while loading shared libraries: libgcc_s.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

cp: error while loading shared libraries: libgcc_s.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sh: error while loading shared libraries: libgcc_s.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

....
```

Any ideas AUSSER das System neu aufsetzen?

----------

## misterjack

gerade per google das hier gefunden: http://forum.lemaker.org/thread-3256-1-1-.html - extrahier dir am besten daraus die libgcc_s.so.1 und spiele sie bei dir ein

----------

## Jean-Paul

Vielleicht hilft dir dieser Thread weiter. Ist nicht ganz dein Fall, aber wer weiß.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7053126.html

Am Besten ist es aber, du spielst dein Backup ein. Du hast doch ein Backup ?

----------

## Gladdle

Danke euch beiden, so hab ich es auch gemacht. Datei aus der ISO extrahiert (Verzeichniss "/usr/lib/gcc/armv7a-ha...") und auf die SD Karte des Banana PIs kopiert. Einziges Problem, ich habe die Daten der Version 4.8.3 verloren und NUR die der 4.7.3 sind auf der ISO. Also habe ich die gelöschte Datei in eine falsche Version kopiert, "gcc-config -l && gcc-config 1" ausgefuehrt und bin nun bei einem "emerge -1 gcc". Hoffe morgen passt wieder alles.

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> Am Besten ist es aber, du spielst dein Backup ein. Du hast doch ein Backup ?

 

Kennst Du das wenn Deine Backups vorhanden, aber ALT sind?

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Gladdle wrote:*   

> Kennst Du das wenn Deine Backups vorhanden, aber ALT sind?

 

Backups aus der Zukunft müssten auch noch erfunden werden  :Wink: 

Da hilft eigentlich nur regelmäßiges automatisches backuppen um zu alte Stände zu vermeiden...

----------

